# John Philpot (Tiger Point Area)- Looking for someone to vouch for him



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

John wants to rent a friend of mines house that I take care of, but his story is a little hard to believe. He'll have to get by the credit report, but it may not be all roses. He does have an interesting story... Rather than put someone's laundry on here, please pm me if you know this fellow. He seems likable enough, but you just never know. I'm really treading in dangerous waters even considering letting someone with a shaky credit report rent, but at the same time, I'm trying to help someone who's been wronged and that's enough said about that... Sorry, no fishing report today...:banghead I can't even get a darned piece of wood together that I started 6 mos. ago. Can you say Statistics and Mgt 4475..., ugh! 16 more classes to go and ya'll won't be able to get rid of me.


----------

